# stained glass windows



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

This is my latest project took a long time to knit but well worth it I think hope you all like it. Knited in 4ply in the round on 3mm needles.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

That is just exquisite! Well done!


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Lovely knitting.. xo WS


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Amazing work of art!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## Adora haakwerk (Jan 16, 2015)

verry nice , like the collors


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Fantastic! What an accomplishment!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

It really gets stained glass window feel. It's beautiful.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

I have no words! Love it.


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you it took me 2 months to knit but i enjoyed every minute.,and its the first time I've knit on circular needles.


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks i am selling it


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Oh my, beautiful.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow! That is fantastic!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very good work.


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you to everyone its good to get other knitters opinion xx


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock: :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

It's absolutely gorgeous!!! Beautifully made!!!!


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wow! I've never seen knitting such as yours. Simply beautiful. Thanks for sharing photos so we can see your gorgeous work.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful. Well worth the time put into it


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, absolutely amazing!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

That is amazing what workmanship, truly a skilled knitter.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Stunning! Very clever work x


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This is stunning. Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you very much its taken me 2 months to knit it on circular needles its knitted in the round and its the first time I've knit anything in the round it is for sale its a size 12 english .


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Jaw dropping gorgeous!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, what a work of art!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I am speechless. Very impressive knitting!


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

What beautiful workmanship.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sorry, I don't like it, I LOVE IT! It is beautiful! What a lot of hard work you put into that. Wow!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome! Well done.. :thumbup:


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

castel- Beautiful vest. Love the colors, pattern and your lovely work. Thanks for sharing! : )


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Your talent is astounding. That is one beautiful work of art.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow that's stunning :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Amazing!!!! Patients of a saint springs to mind. Well done. I spent 10 days in Yorkshire last September and will be back really enjoyed it.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

It may have taken you a long time to knit but the end result looks amazing. As it's knitted in 4ply I expect it looks truly stunning in real life. Thank you so much for posting and inspiring me to continue to reach ever further with my knitting.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

It took my breath away -so beautiful.


----------



## jasgold (Feb 12, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

That is absolutely amazingly beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is magnificent.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's so beautiful; I'm sure this took a long time but the finished result has to have made it worth every minute!!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

You've got the patience of a saint!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

It is a gorgeous piece of work...I love stained glass windows anyway....


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Incredibly beautiful!


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

That is amazing! Wow!!!!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

ParkerEliz said:


> It really gets stained glass window feel. It's beautiful.


Wow!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job. Love it.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful vest. It does look like stained glass windows.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is beautiful!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Beauty beyond description!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Amazing and very beautiful.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

fantastic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

stunning. Great job


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful! I love it!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## DeniseDale (Sep 28, 2011)

Definitely a work of art. Just beautiful.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow! You are an artist!


----------



## Caryleej (Mar 8, 2014)

It really does look like stain glass! Beautiful knitting!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Linda Patierno (Feb 11, 2011)

Truly beautiful!


----------



## madeinparadise (Jun 12, 2011)

Really spectacular and unique. Can't believe you are selling it but hope the price is reflective of the amazing work of art that you have created.


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

Truly a wok of art -- I think this may be the most beautiful piece of knitting I've ever seen.

Lyn in NC


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow, it's beautiful.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm speechless!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

OMG! That is wonderful.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, fantastic work!


----------



## Tonka's Mom (Mar 26, 2012)

That is truly beautiful. Don't you wonder what kind of mind the designer must have to think of this? Amazing indeed.


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I am speechless.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful. That had to be allot of work.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

A fabulous piece of knitting and design! Gorgeous.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Incredible !!!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

wow!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

It is just gorgeous. Great job!


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

My jaw just dropped! That is gorgeous!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Beyond WOW!!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Unbelievable, that is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Wow,I would never even try this


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous! I have that pattern. You did a beautiful job! ;0)


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

So beautifully done.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Besutiful :thumbup:


----------



## shortperson (Nov 20, 2014)

Absolutely Beautiful!! Well Done!!


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

It's just lovely!


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

OMG, the most beautiful piece of work I have ever seen!
I am a retired Stained Glass Artisan, and have to say,
makes me feel I have gone back in time to work with
my hands to create my art. HAD to retire, wore out my hands.
So now I knit with all the beautiful colors and textures of yarn!
Like glass, comes in all colors and textures! Combining both
worlds! Thank you for making my day!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Gorgeous !


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Stunning work!


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

It is gorgeous even with computer colors - it must be awesome in real life!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very pretty, and unique. You did a great job. Well worth the time invested.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

your work is beautiful

good job !!!


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Excellent. I have used the ribbing technique before to get stripes, but the multicolor yarn really makes it sing!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous. Beautifully knit.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

castel said:


> This is my latest project took a long time to knit but well worth it I think hope you all like it. Knited in 4ply in the round on 3mm needles.


Oh, oh, oh!! That is soooo beautiful!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my! Most amazing artwork


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I have seen the most amazing works of art on KP--yours is right up there at the top of the list.
Absolutely a stunner!!


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Your very welcome how clever you must be to work with glass like that. If you want the pattern let me know and I'll post it to you.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful! You must be a very patient person!


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you very much i appreciate your comments


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow! Great job.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

This is way too amazing to be worn. It should be in a frame1 Just kidding. It is really beautiful. And I can only imagine the work that went into it. Wow! thanks for sharing and inspiring us. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful....


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh my...that's a wonderful piece of work! Well done...


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

WOW, Stunning. Thanks for sharing. How long do you think it actually took to knit that? To say nothing of the patience......!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## jcoley (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

It took me 2 months but if I had to break it down into hours id guess about 100 I knit this in the round the continental way holding the black in my left hand and the coloured in my right so no tangling of wool, it was harder once I'd divided for front and back at the start of the arm hole because then it wasn't knitted in the round ant more.

but when I'd finished it i was so pleased with it it was well worth all the work and yes patience x


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

WOW


----------



## bhanumathy (Aug 11, 2011)

It is beautiful. Amazing work!


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

It took me 2 months about 100 hours i knit it with the black yarn in my r
left hand anf the coloured in my right hand so no tangling of yarn harder when i divided for armholes because no longer knitted in the round, butwelk worth the time and yes patience


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

It is gorgeous. I have one as a Work In progress up to the arm opening and having to take it out. I will work on it again later.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Stunning! Your knitting is exquisite !&#128522;&#128077;


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG! This is just amazing! 

Hazel


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I would be tempted to frame the stained glass portion. It is beautiful! A beautiful vest.


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

If i can help at all let me know no problem


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

I used to make stain glass windows, pictures, etc., too. Your vest is gorgeous. I see no one has asked you where this pattern is available from and what yarn did you use....especially the varigated yarn.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

That is beautiful...where did you get the pattern?


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Incredibly exquisite.


----------



## THEOLDDONNA (Jan 6, 2015)

:thumbup: What a gorgeous piece of work! Congrats to you for all the hard work..should be a museum piece, it is so pretty.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## Knora (Aug 12, 2012)

I have the the pattern for this and have been wondering if I have the stamina to make it. I'm a bit worried about the black- though isn't it broken up a lot by the other yarn - and whether I would wear it when finished. I'm in my sixties and am a size 14/16....but it is a beautiful pattern.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

that is a glorious work of art !!


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

That is absolutely stunning  .. beautiful work .. thank you so much for sharing

G


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow. It is so lovely.


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Knit it and wear it but i see you are in england and the sizes are canadian so you must knit 2 sizes bigger. No the black stsnds out as does the colours , its much brighter in real life and you are defiantly not to old to wear it mine is for sale. But i am going to knit one now for myself and I'm 67 and a size 18, looks fabulous over a white blouse 
with the tail of the blouse showing back and front


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

That is amazing.


----------



## TX2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

castel said:


> This is my latest project took a long time to knit but well worth it I think hope you all like it. Knited in 4ply in the round on 3mm needles.


Absolutely beautiful. The best things take a long time to do, and the colors are perfect... and inspiring.


----------



## donkay (Aug 31, 2014)

WOW! Beautiful work


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Beautiful,beautiful work!!


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you glad you like it it's always good to get anotyer knitters opinion cheers


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

I AM SO IMPRESSED. Beautiful.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just a real wow.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW.....


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow...that is awesome...what a gorgeous job you did, it looks just like a stained glass window...


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

That is spectacular!! Great job of knitting. I'm always amazed and delighted by the talented people on KP. Thanks for posting this photo Aloha... Bev


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

Where did you get the pattern? It is stunningly beautiful. I'm a rainbow nut so this really appeals to me.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh My that looks like such a tremendous amount of time and work. It is just GORGEOUS though. What a wonderful accomplishment. Just beautiful.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

STUNNING!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, a true work of art. What a eye-catching thing it would be to wear to church!


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

it's incredible to me that you could knit such a difficult sweater. It's beautiful, you must be very good at knitting. YasminaB


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

If you google tracery vest then press the phot it tells you what magazines its in x


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you and I am sure you could do it as well just patience and taking it slowly and only did a tittle at a time.


----------



## marciesitton (Jan 12, 2014)

absolutely beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Wow! Impressive and lovely. Great work.


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

very stunning!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, love the soft colours! You did yourself proud!
Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh wow, that's awesome.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

WOW, and DOUBLE WOW!!!


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

That is absolutely gorgeous. That was quite a project to knit, and you did an exceptional job. Congratulations.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful knitting.


----------



## warrenc52 (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, wow, wow! What an accomplishment!


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you so much


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Than you i appreciate your coments


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## snow2468 (Dec 30, 2014)

Well done, it looks difficult to do


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Than you so much


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

Cheers thank you for your comments


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

To everybody who has been kind enough to comment on my knitting THANK YOU I appreciate all your comments and time you took to look at my project.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Absolutely beautful..


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh WOW that is beautiful!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Fantastically gorgeous!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my, that is gorgeous and you are amazing to attempt it! Easy to see why it took some time to make, but very well worth all your hard work!!!


----------



## castel (Aug 12, 2012)

My stained glass windows vest is for sale in the classified section of KP

carol


----------



## tieman7 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am speechless! That is the most beautiful knitting work I have ever seen! Truly amazing!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

It's really pretty


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Amazing job. You should be very proud to wear it.


----------



## rugosarose (Jan 11, 2015)

You are a most talented knitter, and that is one gorgeous vest. I can't even dream of how to carry all of those colors. I hope that it was for you and that you enjoy every moment of wearing it in good health!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

WOW! Beautiful! Amazing! Brilliant!

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful simply stunning


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,you did a fabulous job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

This is the most incredible knitted garment I have ever seen. Thank you for showing us your amazing work.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh how pretty! My skills are no where up to that! AWESOME


----------



## jeleicht (Jan 6, 2015)

Very beautiful. You must have a lot of patience.
Colors are great!


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Love it. Beautifully done


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Words cannot describe this beautiful masterpiece.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Stunning!! :thumbup: :thumbup: Gorgeous work


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Stunningly Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Lovely work - I would go out of my mind trying to knit this


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! Amazing work and beautiful results.


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness. You could sell that for a thousand dollars easy. God bless you. How long have you been knitting? Is the oattern available? Ribin in MA


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

Amazing achievment


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, wow, wow ... that's fantastic!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, wow, wow ... that's fantastic!


----------



## alfief (Nov 11, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow, what a beauty, thanks for sharing.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful! Beautiful knitting...it must have taken lots and lots of time, patience, and determination.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Mary Ann Carter (Jan 24, 2015)

that is beautiful.


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Gorgeous....


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! That is stunning!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

That is beautiful..


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

Sandiego said:


> Gorgeous! I have that pattern. You did a beautiful job! ;0)


Is the pattern from interweave?
Thanks- I would love to buy the pattern.


----------



## Jerseyfarmor (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness! That is a masterpiece! Stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I am speechless! Amazing work!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You did a beautiful job of knitting, stunning!


----------



## paddy fiore (Feb 26, 2014)

WWOOOOWWW!!! WOW! 

Never saw anything quite as beautiful


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

Such a beautiful work of art. A+


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

It sure does look like a stained glass window. It's beautiful!!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful,I would want to frame it,


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

That is exquisite!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Exquisite!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very pretty. I wanted to use that pattern and adapt it to a cowl. On the list!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh My Goodness. This is magnificent work. You are a very talented lady.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, so very beautiful!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

WoW!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

That is so beautiful! I just can't knit that well.


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## antiquelilgal43 (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow! We are semi-retired from the actual art of stained glass AND my hubby and I are so in awe of your project! Actually a great design for a stained glass window!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh my, that is extremely beautiful, well done. 
Your talent is God given.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Your work is stunning!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I saw something like that in the Potter (wizard) knitting patterns book. Wonderful' My size changes erratically so I couldn't be sure of fitting into it .


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! Love the pattern and your perfect knitting! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

WOW


----------

